# To band or wrap?



## shellygroomer

Ok so i've been thinking about this a lot lately. I just started banding Sophia hair into the little hornes to get her use to it. She has done well not to mess with them too much but I have noticed that the band seems to do more damage than good. Well, wouldn't the band be placing pressure on the hair follicle constantly pulling on it be just as bad as the pulling from brushing? Or if she scratched or rubbed at it wouldn't the band be like a grip holding the ends tight and the follicle end give way first? If that makes since. Though in my mind I know banding must work because that is what is done all over to preserve coat right? I was thinking maybe wrapping would be better cause there might be pressure on the hair from the band but the hair is protected from it from the wrap and if it was put in loose enough rubbing and pulling would be less damage to the follicle because the hairs are not gripped so hard that the would break before the wrapped was pulled off. What experience have you guys have with the two ways to preserve hair. I think I am going to do an experiment and part her top knot and mane in half and band the thicker half and wrap the thinner half to see if one is better. I sectioned and wrapped her hair past her main today for the first time, so far she has not messed with it at all only twice she tried and I said no Sophia you can't do that girl you need that hair! She is so smart she looked at me like ok mom I get it you didn't spend all that time fo nothing it must mean something to you so ok whatever..lol I love her she has been so awesome. She amazes me sometimes with her love. My only concern with this experiment with this is the weight and tension will not be the same on both sides and cause her to rubb or scratch where if they were the same method she might not and ruin the experiment. I think its important to not make the sections uneven or too tight or misc. hairs pulling so to make it comfortable but yet firm enough to hold the hair in place. So am I nuts or what.lol Whats your theories on the subject?

Shelly


----------



## Winnow

I wrap.

I thank its better because it keeps away dirt and keeps it dry if its raining.


----------



## Feralpudel

I have only kept coat on one dog, so take my advice for what it's worth. I got my bands from Lainee LTD and they make different bands for banding and wrapping--the banding bands are less grippy (and also less grippy than anything else I found). I have heard that wrapping is more important for a dog with brittle hair that breaks easily. I preferred banding because it was easier to see what was going on with the hair. With wraps during coat change, the hair could be having all sorts of wild parties inside that wrap, and you wouldn't know until you take it out. I did use wraps for ear feathers because I thought it protected them better. 

You do know to be careful about banding/wrapping ears, and making sure you don't have a band around ear leather, right?


----------



## Winnow

Feralpudel said:


> I have only kept coat on one dog, so take my advice for what it's worth. I got my bands from Lainee LTD and they make different bands for banding and wrapping--the banding bands are less grippy (and also less grippy than anything else I found). I have heard that wrapping is more important for a dog with brittle hair that breaks easily. I preferred banding because it was easier to see what was going on with the hair. With wraps during coat change, the hair could be having all sorts of wild parties inside that wrap, and you wouldn't know until you take it out. I did use wraps for ear feathers because I thought it protected them better.
> 
> You do know to be careful about banding/wrapping ears, and making sure you don't have a band around ear leather, right?


Well I am always learning something new 

So what you are saying is that there are two types of rubber bands ?
one for banding and one for wrapping ?

So if I decided to wrap the hair.
I just use wrapping bands. 

And if I am going to band it I use latex bands ?

Or do I use latex bands on the hair and wrapping bands around the wrapping ?

Too sum it up you use latex band if the band touches the hair and wrapping band if the band touches the wrapping not the hair ?


----------



## cbrand

Wrap.


----------



## shellygroomer

yes i know about being careful about the ear leather. This morning I was so happy to see Sophia didn't rub her wraps out over the night, yeeah!


----------



## Feralpudel

Winnow said:


> Well I am always learning something new
> 
> Too sum it up you use latex band if the band touches the hair and wrapping band if the band touches the wrapping not the hair ?


I don't know what the different materials are, but Lainee sells the two kinds. The banding kind aren't very grippy. Cheapskate that I am, I only bought the banding kind. When I used them to hold wraps, I used strips of paper towel to improve the grip between the band and the wrap. 

The other key thing is to always cut the bands out of the hair rather than trying to unwind them.


----------



## Winnow

Feralpudel said:


> The other key thing is to always cut the bands out of the hair rather than trying to unwind them.


I do that but I have no idea if my bands are wrapping or latex 

I have to look into this some more.


----------



## Feralpudel

This is the dealer that sells both. He is very pleasant to do business with. 

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/plasticwraps.html


----------



## roxy25

Feralpudel said:


> I have only kept coat on one dog, so take my advice for what it's worth. I got my bands from Lainee LTD and they make different bands for banding and wrapping--the banding bands are less grippy (and also less grippy than anything else I found). I have heard that wrapping is more important for a dog with brittle hair that breaks easily. I preferred banding because it was easier to see what was going on with the hair. With wraps during coat change, the hair could be having all sorts of wild parties inside that wrap, and you wouldn't know until you take it out. I did use wraps for ear feathers because I thought it protected them better.
> 
> You do know to be careful about banding/wrapping ears, and making sure you don't have a band around ear leather, right?



I agree 100% Brittle hair like Enzo's needs to be wrapped , I am not sure of Leila's hair will need wrapping but I am going to start anyways


----------

